# General > Recipes >  Pakora dip

## cuddlepop

Anyone got a recipe for the yummy dips they' serve in the restautants for Pakora :Grin:

----------


## Venture

Here's one that I sometimes make.  Chop a large onion finely mix in enough tomato ketchup to cover completely and then squeeze in a whole lemon.

----------


## Piglet

*Ingredients

*3 oz mayonnaise 
3 oz whole milk natural yoghurt 
2 tablespoon fresh mint leaves or 2tsp mint chutney 
1/2 oz coriander leaves including 1 tender,stalk chopped 
1 clove garlic; peeled and chopped 
1 teaspoon peeled and chopped root ginger 
1 green chilli; seeded and chopped 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon sugar 
1/2 teaspoon paprika 

*Directions

*Put all the ingredients, except paprika, in an electric blender and blend until smooth.

Transfer to a serving dish and chill for 1-2 hours. 

Serve sprinkled with paprika.

----------


## Piglet

*Ingredients

*1 oz whole milk natuarl yoghurt
1 oz creme fraiche
1 1/2 oz mango puree
1/2 tsp chilli powder 
1/2 tsp salt 
1/2 tsp ground cumin 

*Method*

Buy ripe fresh mango for the savoury taste. Once peeled, you can chop it and push through a sieve or puree in an electric blender. 

Sliced canned mangoes can be used if drained thoroughly, but this will produce a slightly sweet and savouryt taste.

Mix all the ingredients thoroughly and chill for 1-2 hours before serving.

----------


## cuddlepop

Thanks you too just the recipe's I was looking for :Grin:

----------


## WeeBurd

With home-made pakoras MrBurd throws together some tomato sauce; mint sauce; chilli powder and a splash of water. Gorgeous for pakora's, and also delicious for a quicky meal when served over minute steak; chopped onions and shredded lettuce in a pitta!

----------


## Jeemag_USA

I used to make mint sauce very basic like in the old Fountain Restuarant. 

Fresh Yoghurt
Freshly Chopped Mint
Add Cumin and small amounts of sugar to taste! (no dirty thoughts please)

Also I make my own Pakora, i anyone wants the recipe, here is the recipe for the Pakora Spice Mix first (if you live near any indian supply shop you can buy it mixed, probably need to find a big city, or have a dab at making the mix yourself)

*Spice Mix* = Coriander, Chilli, Salt, Dried Mango, Cumin, Dried Fenugreek Leaf, Ginger, Black Pepper, Cinammon, Cardamon seeds, Nutmeg, Cloves, Mace (put in a coffe grinder or spice grinder except for small seeds, leave them whole and add after grinding, there are no real measurements, just trial and error, the indian way)

*My Pakora Recipe*

3 medium sized red onions finely chop (about 200g)
Gram Flour (chickpea flour) 250g (just over a cup measure)
Pakora Spice Mix 25g (about a tablespoon)
Salt 5g
half teaspoon baking powder
Water 250ml

Mix all the dry ingredients in a bowl thoroughly, add water and mix until a batter, if done correctly the batter should very slowly drip off of a spoon, if its to thin add more gram flour, if too thick more water. 

Heat oil as hot as is safe and then use a tablespoon to take scoops of your batter mix, hold just over the oil and use a teaspoon to slide the batter off the tablespoon into the oil, or you can use your finger like I do, make sure its clean (your finger)

Pakora is ace, I prefer hot chilli sauce to mint sauce, or a nice spicy chutney.

----------

